# Echange d'iPad - > transfert de données



## Bjeko (11 Février 2013)

Salut à tous, je souhaite faire un échange diPad et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour que chacun récupère ses apps, mails, contacts, etc.

Est-ce que changer lidentifiant Apple suffit pour tout récupérer ?


----------



## Argeuh (11 Février 2013)

Absolument pas.

Il faut le sauvegarder sur iTunes ou iCloud


----------



## MiWii (11 Février 2013)

Le plus simple etant de tout sauvegarder sur iCloud, en prenant le soin de coché les applis qui nous interessent comme par exemple une appli de prise de note qui possede plein de carnet, un jeux dont tu veux garder la progressio etc... et décocher les applis moins "urgentes" genre dropbox, skype etc, car suffit de mettre ses identifiants pour tout retrouver. Ceci pour avoir suffisament de place sur iCloud. 

Ensuite, sur le nouvel iPad, il faut le restaurer à l'aide d'une sauvegarde iCloud et là, il faut rentrer l'identifiant Apple et le mot de passe. Ton iPad se configure exactement comme celui qui tu avais au moment de la sauvegarde. C'est pas plus compliqué que ça !


----------



## Bjeko (12 Février 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ces infos précises !


----------

